# Happy 10 month Birthday Fiona



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

:cake: We celebrated by going to a local park and having a good walk. Twice she was told she was well-behaved by passerbys and that she was beautiful by two others. She skipped to the car to go home.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 10 Month Birthday Fiona!
What a beautiful (well behaved) girl :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy 10mo Birthday, beautiful Fiona! :wub:


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy 10 months! Look at how happy she is in that second picture!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

GusGus said:


> Happy 10 months! Look at how happy she is in that second picture!


She loves the park. I think she was smiling because she was thinking of all the duck poop she would eat. Yuck! And she kisses her mom with that mouth. :crazy:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> :cake: We celebrated by going to a local park and having a good walk. Twice she was told she was well-behaved by passerbys and that she was beautiful by two others. She skipped to the car to go home.


She's a beauty, I would love to see some video of her skipping back to the car.


----------

